# Stuck Malo Fermentation



## Joedaddy (Feb 12, 2011)

I have 26 gallons of Cab Sauv that I just did some chromotography on and 3 out of my 5 carboys still have considerable malic. It really isn't tasting very good right now either so I need to get MLF going. I started with 26 brix and high acid and I had put too much sulfites when I crushed them. I understand that those 3 things make MLF difficult. 

Currently my PH is 3.57, TA is.75. I haven't put oak in yet and I have racked it off the lees.

My LHB store just carries the one style of Wyest MLB. I am thinking I need to try a bacteria that can handle high acidity, alcohol content, and high sulfites. Or I could add some MLB food? Any suggestions on what I should use and where I can get it online?


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

Once you add sulfites you can kiss MLF good by. I dont know of any that can survive a sulfited wine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you have a way of testing the S02? At this point the S02 levels may be dangerously low also. What is the temp as MLF and cool temps are really a recipe for getting stuck. I would try getting some VP41 from Midwest which is one of our sponsors as it is designed for higher S02's and higher abv wines which yours is high in both. Please get the temp up for this if its down as you are already having enough problems, Id also recommend using ActiML to help this do its thing. Here is a link to both of these products below
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/dry-malolactic-bacteria-vp41-66-gal-dose.html


----------



## Joedaddy (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the Chemtest Titrets kit for testing sulfites but I think that only works on white wines. I haven't put sulfites in since crush and I think most are gone after regular fermentation and all the punching down. I think I will give the VP41 a try. $30 seems like a lot but it is worth it if I can save this wine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you sure you used enough to get that whole batch done?


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the VP41 and Lalvin 35 cultures. I like them as when I do MLF those are good for 66 gallons, so I just divide them up.


----------



## Joedaddy (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I didn't write down how much I used but I sure I used enough. I was concerned about MLF from the start because of the excess sulfites I used at crush. Things were just so hectic with all the trucks and bins and crushers at our group crush that I just screwed up.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't worry about the pH or TA being too high. The TA is just about where it should be and 3.57 is just about ideal for MLF. The important thing is to keep the temps about 75 degrees although I see mlf bubbles as low as 55 degrees, but it takes months to complete at those temps. The S02 level is the key. You don't want more than about 15 ppm of free S02 for it to work.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 17, 2011)

Read This

I was just researching this and found these cultures that are freeze dried malo bugs. There are different varieties to handle high sulfites. This one says it can handle up to 50 ppm sulfites I sulfited too early on my juice and I'm waiting for Spring for the temp to come up and for some sulfites to wear off.

If you use it let me know how it comes out. I very well may have to go this route myself.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 17, 2011)

Joe, you got some nice equipment ( i just looked at your link)

if you are wanting your ppm of sulfite to go down quicker, you could splash rack it vigorously a few times and that will speed things up for you


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2011)

The link I provided above is for an MLF culture that too is good for S02 levels 50-60ppm


----------



## homer (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe the black containers that surround your Carboys, tell me about them, thanks. What was your Malic level? bk


----------



## joea132 (Feb 19, 2011)

homer said:


> Joe the black containers that surround your Carboys, tell me about them, thanks. What was your Malic level? bk



They came with the demi-Johns. It makes them easier to move plus it shields the wine from light. I'm not exactly sure what light does but I believe it has to do with breaking down some phenolic compounds. Almost all demi-Johns come with these. The older ones were wicker enclosures. 

My malic levels I tested with Accuvin strips and found them to be medium high. I don't recall the numbers but there is an unmistakeable green apple taste to the wine


----------



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and get the Chromatography tests for Malic testing as I found the Accuvin test here very inaccurate. They re way better then nothing though.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not very happy with any of the Accuvin tests. I have a very hard time differentiating the color levels. That'll have to get added to my ever expanding wine shopping laundry list


----------

